# slow Sunday...



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

So I decided to go to the private pond down the road. Cast a small crank bait up near a down tree top and a 4.5 or so largemouth jumped all over it. I fished a couple of lours using plastic worms and magaed to catch six or so pound or better bass. Nothing really great, but so much better than just sitting around watching the sky be cloudy. I'll try to attach a photo- good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn Sorry- won't let me attach photo...


----------

